# Blackstone Cemetery 2013



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

So I still have to update my website with new photos but after many, many late nights editing here's my brand new 2013 Haunt Video!

*BLACKSTONE CEMETERY 2013 VIDEO*

** edited by moderator - No solicitations for donations or votes for polls and contests on other web sites is permitted.**


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

An amazing job on both the haunt and the video. There is alot of hard work there and it shows. Excellent lighting. It's hard to pick a favorite, there are so many things to choose from. The witches shelves, corpse in the coffin, the positioning of the skeletons, all of it. I wish I could have seen it in person. And I am looking forward to seeing next year too.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I tried posting a comment to the video on facebook but it said it had been removed. Your display is simply a perfect representation of what Halloween is to so many people. You combine different elements of things that are scary, whimsical, and artisitic, and put them together in a congruent and well laid out haunt. I've always been a huge fan, as you can tell, and have drawn on your talent for ideas I try to use in my own Halloween display. You are proof that small spaces can be perfect to create a great set; no animation (at least that I could see), no in your face scares, just over the top atmosphere! This was one of the best haunt videos I've seen to date. Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That ending cracked me up - every haunter must feel like that "on the next day"

I always look forward to this video each year because you have such a beautiful display as well as some of my favorite tombstones that you've made and showcased here.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

beautiful- I agree with Jdubbya- atmosphere is outstanding!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another great display.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great haunt as usual. I love the screaming mess at the end of the video.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very cool, nicely done!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a visual delight! Great detail everywhere! Love the ghoul creeping in the cemetery toward the end!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great work....


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Halloween eye candy - awesome job!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I see Sam from Trick R Treat! Yes!! =D


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! I know I've been quiet on the forum lately (too busy!) but it's great to share and get feedback. Thanks again!!



Hairazor said:


> What a visual delight! Great detail everywhere! Love the ghoul creeping in the cemetery toward the end!


That was my 8yr old daughter in costume! She did a great job and had a ton of fun. She took the scareacting very seriously and loved to get screams out of the teenagers! Many times afterwards they would try and high-five her but she wouldn't break character for anyone! She's going to be a great haunter.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, I quit. Perfect lighting, attention to every detail, great video shots and matching soundtrack. You've done it all to the T. Great job. What kind of camera do you shoot your video to get that great of resolution and colors, a D-SLR?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

SCEYEDOC said:


> OK, I quit. Perfect lighting, attention to every detail, great video shots and matching soundtrack. You've done it all to the T. Great job. What kind of camera do you shoot your video to get that great of resolution and colors, a D-SLR?


Actually no. I used a small, fairly high-end point & shoot - a Sony Cybershot RX100. For its size it has a pretty good sized sensor and so is good for low-light shots. I was happy with the video it took but there was some distortion or parts where it would breakup or introduce noise and artifacts. I tried to eliminate those in the video as much as I could. Not sure if they happened in-camera when being filmed or during the transfer process.

Thanks so much for the comments!! Really glad you liked it.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Hector that is a hell of a good haunt with layers of deep detail work. I just subscribed to your youtube CH.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

That is just outstanding! One of my favorites to see every year!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone again for all the great comments. I FINALLY got my website updated with photos from *Halloween 2013!* Here's a few favourites...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous, UH!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

You're Cemetery is amazing!! 

I find myself watching the video on a regular basis now, lol!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

So, I just watched your video......and after picking up my jaw off the floor.......what an AMAZING display you had!


----------

